# Yaniv Train Station - Pripyat



## UrbanX

The “Yaniv” train station: 

I know 'trains' are forbidden, so mods feel free to remove if a bit 'trainy'. I've included a building and some 'lived in' trains 

Roughly half a kilometer west of the 'Bridge of Death' is Yanov railway station. 







Funky water tower:






This is out of the city checkpoint, but is access to this area is still a bit clandestine. It has to be granted by special permission of the ChernobylInterinform, I have no idea why tho. 

Worlds cutest guard dog: 






Fortunately, I was lucky enough to be given permission to explore the yard. 







Yaniv station was the vital passenger pickup point for those arriving by train into Pripyat in the hours after the disaster. 










People who arrived here during this time were moved directly from the trains onto buses and sent right back out of the area to limit their contamination. 






Yaniv is an interesting area to explore on foot. Entry to the station building is now sealed off and used for storage, but the railway lines and what's left of the platform are still accessible. There are many train cars still sitting around on and off the tracks, and most in a very bad way. 
















Some are extremely rusty and even too dangerous to enter. 
















Besides all the obvious hazards, there were several snakes slithering around. 






One of the lines is still in use. I believe there is approximately one train a month ferrying in vital building materials for the new sarcophagus, which is now underway. 


























Some of the huts, and carriages are still being lived in by labourers working in the zone:


----------



## nelly

Nice stuff once more Li.

When do you return home, I will miss these holiday blogs of yours


----------



## krela

UrbanX said:


> I know 'trains' are forbidden, so mods feel free to remove if a bit 'trainy'.



Good luck to any UK based Pikeys trying to lift metal from there.


----------



## nelly

krela said:


> Good luck to any UK based Pikeys trying to lift metal from there.



My flat bed Transit is fueled up, the Jack Russel and seven kids are sitting on the two front seats!!, I'm on my way!!!


----------



## krela

nelly said:


> My flat bed Transit is fueled up, the Jack Russel and seven kids are sitting on the two front seats!!, I'm on my way!!!



Child labour, I like your style.


----------



## UrbanX

nelly said:


> Nice stuff once more Li.
> 
> When do you return home, I will miss these holiday blogs of yours



Cheers! This'll be my last location report from Pripyat for this year 
But I'm hopefully going to put up a Chernobyl themed treat soon  



nelly said:


> My flat bed Transit is fueled up, the Jack Russel and seven kids are sitting on the two front seats!!, I'm on my way!!!



"In Soviet Ukraine Jack Russel puts YOU in Transit!"


----------



## tommo

Great way to finish of a wicked trip, cheers fella it's been a really good read


----------



## mr_bones

Really good to see another of your reports from the outskirts, away from the tourist trail of Chernobyl and Pripyat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gushysfella

Been following all your reports on pripyat, really enjoyed them. Thank You


----------



## fluffy5518

Yeah, likewise UX thanx for your reports !! Excellent reading and top notch phots !!


----------



## Em_Ux

Really enjoyed this report just like all your others 

My fave shot has to be the two trains facing each other!


----------



## night crawler

It's going to be a sad day when you reports on the place dry up.


----------



## Lightbuoy

Really been enjoying your Reports. A veritable variety if ever I did see! An immense effort. Thanks for sharings too!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

I have to say a big thanks to all that have been there and posted reports and pictures.

Being honest, I was quite ignorant to the level of 'people' devestation, I knew it was huge, but never really knew about Pripyat, nor the liquidators etc.
I was in my last year of school when it happened, so my teenage youth probably distracted me from taking in much of the current affairs back then.

I've only really discoverd this wealth of Chernobyl and Pripyat stuff this week, it's fascinated me, at times haunted me and generally left me a bit speechless.. The pictures, reports and websites that I've visited this week are a mxture of painfully sad, morbidly intriguing/fascinating and leave me with a sense of moral confusion - as to if it should be protected/sealed off as a sort of grave or be shared as a message/warning to the world.. my mind keeps changing.

Si


----------



## maximus

good report


----------



## King Al

I've not seen anything from here before UX, really cool stuff! that water tower is great


----------



## DigitalNoise

A top series of reports chap, do you glow in the dark yet? 

Reality is seriously going to suck when it hits!!!


----------



## Janey68

King Al said:


> I've not seen anything from here before UX, really cool stuff! that water tower is great



I'm with you on this one. I was totally ignorant of this until coming on here. Amazing photos and information. Enjoyed every one........thanx


----------



## klempner69

*Excellant*

Already commented on these on your site,but the trains going head to head is my fave..well done once again and thanx


----------



## Acebikerchick

Absolutly brilliant as always.....


----------



## UrbanX

Wow! Never expected so many nice comments! 

It's been an amazing adventure. I'm in love with this place, I alway have been. 

I have only one more report coming from this year, due to the sudden closure of the zone, but it'll be a good 'un. 

The argument for letting people in the zone, or not, will be going to court on August 17th. 
One travel company (who I'd never use BTW) that I spoke to today were pulling their hair out as they are losing thousends of pounds a day because of the ban. 

Thanks again for all the kind comments, it makes all the late night swearing at photobucket worth it!


----------



## gingrove

The comments are all richly deserved. Your skill and dedication lets those of us who can only dream of going there see the most outstanding example of urban decay in the world. Thanks again


----------



## krela

gingrove said:


> The comments are all richly deserved. Your skill and dedication lets those of us who can only dream of going there see the most outstanding example of urban decay in the world. Thanks again



Not just that, but your write ups really convey the atmosphere and emotions evoked by the place as well.


----------



## Nobby1974

Thanks for sharing all of these UrbanX - very informative, descriptive, at times moody and stuffed with great pictures. 

Now, if you don't put this lot into a book or something I'm going to climb down the interweb and bitchslap you!


----------



## sparky.

Another brilliant report urban x nice 1


----------



## Munchh

I think there's a world of difference between a derelict, contaminated Train station full of hardware and history and a burnt out car on the A1 or wherever. Clearly the Mods and Admin agree.

The 'Heavy Water' film was shown quite recently on TV. It's a very good piece of work.

Wonderful and tragic to be shown so many images of this place. Helps that you take a good photo too. Top quality, thank you.


----------



## Foxylady

It's already been said by everyone else, lol, but your reports truly are remarkable, Urb. Your love and compassion of the place really comes through.
Heartfelt thanks.


----------

